# Two weeks



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you Hooch!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your most welcomed!

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww they are precious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Aw Hooch, they are so precious. I just dont know how you are able to give them up. I would have such a hard time. They are just way too cute. Mom seems to be doing well and oh so proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*aw hooch*

those babies are adorable,
I am enjoying watching them grow
got any names going yet?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> those babies are adorable,
> I am enjoying watching them grow
> got any names going yet?


Does 'hey you muts' count???? ROFL

Hooch


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Give me ah B! an E! an A! An U! a T! a I! a F! U! L!
WHAT"S THAT SPELL? Beautiful!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

As you can tell in alot of my posts I am not real good in spelling but I think I understood. Thaks!!!

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> As you can tell in alot of my posts I am not real good in spelling but I think I understood. Thaks!!!
> 
> Hooch


And here all this time, I just thought you were dyslexic. My bad!!!! LOL!!! Just busting on you Hooch.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Does 'hey you muts' count????* ROFL*
> 
> Hooch


 
What doess rofl mean? :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rolling on Floor Laughing

Hooch


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

:doh::doh::doh::doh: duh! i feel so stupid now!



Dont worry about spelling! i SUCK at it!:uhoh: for real!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhh don't feel stupid. We have Ant to make us feel that way.

Hooch


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

lol!  hee hee hee!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Just sweet, sweeter and sweetest! I have to ask though,( call me naieve or something) but why are you bottle feeding? is Mom's milk Ok?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I help suppliment feedings when it is a large litter (in this case 11) to keep the litter from pulling the mother's weight down.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AAAHHHH!!! MY puppy fix for the day. I cant believe how fast they are growing.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

awwww....so so tiny, so precious........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> AAAHHHH!!! MY puppy fix for the day. I cant believe how fast they are growing.


They are growing I have a pic I will send you from tonight that will blow your mind. Looks like they grew over night. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the videos of the pups. They are starting to turn from guinnea (sp) into golden retrievers: Could watch them for hours. Thats and idea, you need to install a 24/7 Puppy Cam in the kennel!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Love the videos of the pups. They are starting to turn from guinnea (sp) into golden retrievers: Could watch them for hours. Thats and idea, you need to install a 24/7 Puppy Cam in the kennel!!


I did think about that but it was going to use alot of band width on the server. But I think now you can host those web cams on other pages so if I do decide this is not the last litter I will look into that.

Hooch


----------

